# Please Post New Michaels Coupon



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

I have searched this site, including the Coupons Thread but nothing valid passed Sept 8th

Can someone please post the new coupon either here or in the coupon thread? I am sure they must have another one coming out


----------



## Shawna (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi,
No coupon that I know of but I thought you might want to know that alll the fall and Halloween custom made arrangements and displays are 50% off now.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree...please help us!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Here is the latest 50% off coupon good until Sept 16th.


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

The coupon you get with your receipt is a 50% for next week.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks a ton guys!

I appreciate it. I will be hitting stores today and tomorrow. yaaay!


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

Can someone e-mail me this? My firewall blocks pictures from certain web-sites. PM me and I'll send you my e-mail address.

Thank-you so much!!!


----------



## Nox Arcana (Jun 3, 2009)

It says "no reproductions accepted"? Anyone try to print these and use them?


----------



## Shawna (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you so much for the coupon!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

There is no problem printing as many as you want to use. I've been using them for the last month without any trouble at all. 

Happy to help everyone !


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Nox Arcana for sending it to me!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I used it last night but it wasn't at Michael's. It was at AC Moore.


----------



## bw1 (May 31, 2005)

Here is the Michales 40% off coupon that is good untill Sept 30, 2009.


----------

